# Chat Thread



## LoisP

Used to be loads of these threads over in Teen Pregnancy, so thought i'd make one here, so how everyone is doing?
shaun is 3 weeks today! :cloud9: Can't believe how quickly it's gone! Sometimes I look at him and I still feel in shock he's actually here now!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good morning :)
i felt that way for weeks I couldn't believe he was really here and really mine, lol


----------



## LoisP

I've actually sat and stared it him when he was sleeping and cried i was so happy :blush: sooooooo sad lol


----------



## EffyKat

I'm exactly the same. :). I can't believe I've actually got my baby. It's amazing


----------



## _laura

Lois it's crazy! Max is 3 weeks tomorrow! (never going to forget Shaun and Ari's birthdays!) Cant believe how fast time goes when they're actually here. Comparing this to pregnancy I want to slow this down. Me and scott are taking so many bloody photos!


----------



## divershona

hiya :)

kaya is 4 weeks old tomorrow, i want her to be tiny again!


----------



## _laura

divershona said:


> hiya :)
> 
> kaya is 4 weeks old tomorrow, i want her to be tiny again!

tell me about it! Max is 3 weeks tomorrow and if he grows any more then he wont fit into 0-3 month clothes height wise!


----------



## LoisP

Yeah same here, it's going too quick! Yep lots and lots of videos and pictures :D

What size clothes are you LO's wearing then? (Shona, helen & laura)
Shaun was in tiny baby when he was born, but now he's in first size (perfect fit) and some newborn although some of his newborn clothes are still quite big!


----------



## Jellyt

Aww they do grow soooo quickly! I have like 1000 photos of Evelyn now and i'm not exaggerating. I love looking through them all and seeing how she's grown :)


----------



## annawrigley

Haha i just checked and I have 1760 pictures of Noah :blush: Definitely take lots of videos too! I've forgotten how he was as a newborn :( xx


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> Yeah same here, it's going too quick! Yep lots and lots of videos and pictures :D
> 
> What size clothes are you LO's wearing then? (Shona, helen & laura)
> Shaun was in tiny baby when he was born, but now he's in first size (perfect fit) and some newborn although some of his newborn clothes are still quite big!

max is in 0-3 months (mostly asda!) his body is too skinny but his legs are a perfect fit!

edit: newborn was too short for him!!! though we pop him in newborn vests cause you dont need to worry abou the legs :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna fits into 0-3 weight wise, but height wise everything is a little long on her, I have a short chubby baby :haha:.

btw. name change. my user name used to be mrs.stokes


----------



## _laura

hahaha mines the other way round, tall and skinny!


----------



## LoisP

Mines short AND skinny :/ lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna was born 18inches and now is just about 21.5 inches but is around 11lbs.


----------



## Jellyt

Evelyn only fit in newborn for 2 weeks because of her long legs hehe


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin didnt fit in newborn for very long but he was just under 9lbs when born


----------



## kattsmiles

Nothing fits Caden whatsoever. We bought him a preemie onesie and it was still saggy on him. It's really frustrating. Besides that, we're in south Florida near the beach so it's warm outside and he'd much rather lounge around naked lol. He's currently 6lbs, 6oz and 20 1/2 inches long. :)

Growing so fast D; I feel like next time I blink he'll be in his 40's and I'll be a little old lady.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

luckly we are young moms and we have lots of time before we are little old ladys!


----------



## LoisP

QuintinsMommy said:


> luckly we are young moms and we have lots of time before we are little old ladys!

Yeah and we'll probably be young grannies too if the kids decide to follow in our footsteps and have children young...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

LoisP said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> luckly we are young moms and we have lots of time before we are little old ladys!
> 
> Yeah and we'll probably be young grannies too if the kids decide to follow in our footsteps and have children young...Click to expand...

eek no thanks lol:haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> luckly we are young moms and we have lots of time before we are little old ladys!
> 
> Yeah and we'll probably be young grannies too if the kids decide to follow in our footsteps and have children young...Click to expand...
> 
> eek no thanks lol:haha:Click to expand...

I agree, Arianna isn't allowed to date til shes 25 :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Shauns got to be minimum of 20 i think.
All the joy of a newborn baby all over again, but without the pain of labour...!!


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> Shauns got to be minimum of 20 i think.
> All the joy of a newborn baby all over again, but without the pain of labour...!!

That's exactly what my mum said about me giving birth to max!


----------



## AriannasMama

My mom said something like that, but it was more like "all the joys of a newborn, but when she starts screaming I can hand her back" :haha:


----------



## LoisP

AriannasMama said:


> My mom said something like that, but it was more like "all the joys of a newborn, but when she starts screaming I can hand her back" :haha:

My mum said that too :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

my mum said that too - she's feeding her at the moment - i just had to run around and make everything lol! 
it goes soo quickly.. annie's nearly 5 months :O can't believe it
xx


----------



## LoisP

AnnabelsMummy said:


> my mum said that too - she's feeding her at the moment - i just had to run around and make everything lol!
> it goes soo quickly.. annie's nearly 5 months :O can't believe it
> xx

God thats so weird, my mums feeding shaun at the moment too! :haha: And yeah I had to change his nappy, get the bottle and bib ready and she just sat and got handed him, easy for some, ey lol :)


----------



## bbyno1

You girls are lucky lol Aliyah won't let anybody feed her other than me so i can't get any help even if i wanted too:haha:x


----------



## KiansMummy

what a lovely thread,, my mum said its great being a nanny cos she can have all the fin times but hand him back at the end of the day or when he gets wingy lol :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

bbyno1 said:


> You girls are lucky lol Aliyah won't let anybody feed her other than me so i can't get any help even if i wanted too:haha:x

OT.. but Aliyah is so beautiful i love that picture <<<


----------



## annawrigley

KiansMummy said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> You girls are lucky lol Aliyah won't let anybody feed her other than me so i can't get any help even if i wanted too:haha:x
> 
> OT.. but Aliyah is so beautiful i love that picture <<<Click to expand...

Was just gonna say the same.. Stunning eyes!


----------



## newmommy23

evening ladies :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Morning! :hi:


----------



## LoisP

MORNING :D :D 
christmas eve tomorrow :O !!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Happy Christmas Eve Eve :D


----------



## newmommy23

I am so bored lol. And I wish I could sleep.


----------



## rainbows_x

Aw, how come you can't sleep?

I'm up eating breakfast whilst Ava naps.


----------



## LoisP

I'm doing some last minute xmas shopping today... Without Shaun! Going to be the first time I leave him longer than running up to the shop! :( Gonna miss him sooooooo much but it's so cold I'd rather leave him in the warmth of his nannys arms lol xx


----------



## _laura

Aww were packing to go stay at Scotts parents for Xmas. Max needs so much stuff! Greedy boy :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

I dunno, just having trouble lately. Now Molly woke up so I'm doomed now. Ha


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww :hugs:

I'm having trouble sleeping at the moment, I wake up at 4am for no reason what-so-ever! Stay awake for about an hour then go back to sleep :/


----------



## MissMamma

Morning girlies :wave: we're packing too laura, packing and cleaning. Fun Fun Fun. Raphaëlle's screaming. I think she likes cleaning as much as her mummy!

Raphi was too small for newborn size when she was born so we had to rush out and buy loads of early and tiny baby stuff but she's such a lil grubber she never lost any weight from birth and just got fatter and fatter so she grew out of it in about two/three weeks :dohh: she's just gone into 0-3 size beginning of this week...

I had trouble sleeping the other night when Raphi slept for five hours! [longest she's gone] so when we both woke for her next feed i couldnt get back to sleep coz i felt like i'd had loads!

I cant believe christmas is so close! My first christmas with my own little family :wacko: its very weird!


----------



## KiansMummy

Nearlyy christmass x


----------



## x__amour

Afternoon girls. :hi:
I'm *sooo* excited for Christmas! :yipee:
I'm one of those people that buys presents really early and then I always want to give them to everyone right away! I usually cave and give everyone like one present but this year I managed not to! Woo! My last Christmas with my family though. They're moving away to California in the summer and Zach and I are getting our own apartment, sooo excited.


----------



## leoniebabey

its nearly xmas eve! wooo then only 1 sleeep till xmas!


----------



## rainbows_x

I can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## leoniebabey

i managed to find a baby food jar with 'veg turkey and cranberry' for his xmas dinner
wooo now i dont have to kick up a fuss cause im off to my auntys who doesnt really like to go out of her way to accomodate people!


----------



## rainbows_x

Eeek! I hate cranberry lol.
Suppose I better get used to all the weird food jar flavours!
Ava will just be having her milk she will be 17 weeks tomorrow but don't think she's ready for weaning just yet, though we've moved her up to 9oz now!


----------



## bbyno1

KiansMummy said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> You girls are lucky lol Aliyah won't let anybody feed her other than me so i can't get any help even if i wanted too:haha:x
> 
> OT.. but Aliyah is so beautiful i love that picture <<<Click to expand...




annawrigley said:


> KiansMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> You girls are lucky lol Aliyah won't let anybody feed her other than me so i can't get any help even if i wanted too:haha:x
> 
> OT.. but Aliyah is so beautiful i love that picture <<<Click to expand...
> 
> Was just gonna say the same.. Stunning eyes!Click to expand...

Aww i will tell Aliyah that:haha:Thank you!
Both your LO's are stunning too!
She takes after her daddy's eyes.Mine are dark brown lol x


----------



## bbyno1

I got soo many presents to wrap before christmas and now tonight Aliyah doesn't seem to be settling :dohh: So excited to give Aliyah all her new toys :D I hope they keep her entertained!x


----------



## leoniebabey

rainbows_x said:


> Eeek! I hate cranberry lol.
> Suppose I better get used to all the weird food jar flavours!
> Ava will just be having her milk she will be 17 weeks tomorrow but don't think she's ready for weaning just yet, though we've moved her up to 9oz now!

me too it's soo gross
my cousin put me more off by making cranberry pies
yorkshire pudding stuffed with cranberry and god knows what else
blerghh! 

they do some weird flavours, one of his faves is spinach,cheese and potato! 
it's green and looks like off poo but heyy ho he eats the whole jar!

everyone tried to get me to wean at 17 weeks but LO was poorly and i didnt really want to anyways i held off till he was nearly 5 months and he's been fine !

wow 9oz ! does she take that at every feed?
LO has 8oz he has done since 4 months, he's starting to drop a bottle now though depending on how much of his dinner he eats
x

x


----------



## MissMamma

its christmas eve! eek christmas tomorrow, i'm like a little kid, i get so excited. My mums doing me a stocking and everything even though i dont live at home anymore :dohh:

*merry christmas everyone* :drunk:


----------



## bbyno1

Christmas is here and nearly gone already!
Well Aliyah didn't even manage to get through all her presents today so we will be celebrating again tomorrow:)lol.

She lovess her Jumperoo so im happy now!x


----------



## leoniebabey

^ same with LO
by the time i got home from staying at my auntys it was too late to bring his rocking horse and playring down so he can have those tomorrow :)


----------



## rainbows_x

leoniebabey said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Eeek! I hate cranberry lol.
> Suppose I better get used to all the weird food jar flavours!
> Ava will just be having her milk she will be 17 weeks tomorrow but don't think she's ready for weaning just yet, though we've moved her up to 9oz now!
> 
> me too it's soo gross
> my cousin put me more off by making cranberry pies
> yorkshire pudding stuffed with cranberry and god knows what else
> blerghh!
> 
> they do some weird flavours, one of his faves is spinach,cheese and potato!
> it's green and looks like off poo but heyy ho he eats the whole jar!
> 
> everyone tried to get me to wean at 17 weeks but LO was poorly and i didnt really want to anyways i held off till he was nearly 5 months and he's been fine !
> 
> wow 9oz ! does she take that at every feed?
> LO has 8oz he has done since 4 months, he's starting to drop a bottle now though depending on how much of his dinner he eats
> x
> 
> xClick to expand...

Eurgh, sounds disgusting lol!
Spinach, cheese & potato actually sounds quite nice though haha!

Yeah, 9oz every feed! The past three days she's had 5 bottles instead of four aswel! I think I will take her to clinic next week and see what they say lol.


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl:
it actually tastes okay (i have tried it) just sounds a bit silly together
wow she drinks alot! but i wouldnt worry if she's healthy she's obviously just a hungry baby! is she on the hungry baby milk or the 1st stage one.

and hope you both had a good xmas
x


----------



## mayb_baby

Joining you all merry Xmas from me and Michael xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

merry xmas hun, congrats on your little man 
hope you had a fab xmas you got the best present ever x


----------



## newmommy23

Molly got a red sock monkey that she won't stop looking at lol


----------



## _laura

Max got spoilt rotten this year and he's still got lots more family to see aswell! Me however I want to curl into a pit and sleep for a week because I've not slept for the past 36 hours+ because max wants to play at night and sleep during the day when I have to be socialising with Scotts family while he lies in bed with 'man flu'. :( currently lying on the floor next to max's travel cot so he can hold my finger :( bless him but could really do with some sleep!


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol, Leonie she is on comfort milk as she used to scream and throw up at every feed!
Yeah I can't wait to see what she weighs now, she feels huge!

Hope everyone had a nice day yesterday!
We bought Ava a My Pal Violet, it's so good!


----------



## divershona

Kaya got spoilt this year, she has loads of clothes that i doubt she will get to wear all of!

she also got a high-chair (for when she's a bit older), a sit me up cosy, and a load of toys and teethers for as she gets a bit older (stacking cups, a soothe and glow sea-horse, those rings that you put onto the pole thingy ... can't remember what they are called lol) and my mum has made her some alphabet blocks which are gorgeous!


----------



## rainbows_x

Aw bless! 
Sounds like all our babies got spoiled rotten!
I love all Ava's presents, but it's getting a bit cramped in our room now!


----------



## leoniebabey

rainbows_x said:


> Lol, Leonie she is on comfort milk as she used to scream and throw up at every feed!
> Yeah I can't wait to see what she weighs now, she feels huge!
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice day yesterday!
> We bought Ava a My Pal Violet, it's so good!

ahh i see, let us know what she weighs :)
i cant wait to get LO weighed he's soo heavy
last time i got him weighed was at 25 weeks and he was 20lbs 10 

took more of LO's toys out of boxes today 
he loves his fisher price sing along stage!


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian got loads ive no idea were im gunna put a.ll his stuff think i need a bigger house lol x


----------



## pansylove

aww we decided we would get ari the number of presents it is her number of christmases.. so this year her first christmas she gets one. next year, her second christmas, she'll have two. 
we got her a playmat gym thinggy. she loves it :)
my family got her a 'twinkle twinkle little scout' and one of those electronic books that plays the nursery rhymes while she reads, oh and she got a MASSIVE minnie mouse!

it was fun all in all :)


----------



## xSophieBx

Aw sounds like u all had a lovely christmas with ur babies :) Lily got spoilt rotton.. only just finnished opening all her pressies this morn lol. She LOVES her jumperoo.. as soon as she does in it she starts giggling and bouncing up and down and grabbing hold of everything.. just seeing her in that made my christmas hehe. xx


----------



## LoisP

Hey girls, how'r you tonight? :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

Im alright 
watching twilight
nom nom nom nom nom nom - jacob 

babys asleep has been since 7.45
3 piles of ironing done
the sittin room is tidy
and i have choclates
BLISSSS! who needs a man eyy 

how are you ? and LO ?


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm trying to find a new parent facing pram and watching the bids go up on my stuff I put on Ebay :lol:


----------



## LoisP

Wow, super mum or what!
My current situation:
Sitting on my bed in a complete tip of a bedroom, which I really need to tidy up and have a clear out
Shaun is wide awake, despite just having a bottle which normally makes him go to sleep for a bit
OH has literally no clothes left because I haven't bothered doing any washing in over a week
and i have NO chocolates left from christmas. which is bad seeing as I was given about 10 boxes and 2 tins of celebrations. (PIGGY OR WHAT... but i must add, OH did help me polish them all off :haha:)


----------



## LoisP

rainbows_x said:


> I'm trying to find a new parent facing pram and watching the bids go up on my stuff I put on Ebay :lol:

When Shaun eventually grows out of firstsize/newborn i'm going to have SOOOO much stuff to put on ebay lol


----------



## rainbows_x

LoisP said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a new parent facing pram and watching the bids go up on my stuff I put on Ebay :lol:
> 
> When Shaun eventually grows out of firstsize/newborn i'm going to have SOOOO much stuff to put on ebay lolClick to expand...

I can't bear to part with alot of it, especially her tiny baby stuff! :cry:

I put some Wii controllers on there and Ive had 7 bids already :wacko:

Ava's MIL bought her some gorgeous Baby Gap stuff, but she wore it Christmas and now it is too small, but they cost a small fortune, I feel bad selling them but I can't keep them if she doesn't fit in them!


----------



## leoniebabey

rainbows_x said:


> I'm trying to find a new parent facing pram and watching the bids go up on my stuff I put on Ebay :lol:

i love my parent facing pram, i like to see what he's doing :) haha and if dummys are about to get launched!


----------



## Leah_xx

How is everyone and there LO's?


----------



## rainbows_x

leoniebabey said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a new parent facing pram and watching the bids go up on my stuff I put on Ebay :lol:
> 
> i love my parent facing pram, i like to see what he's doing :) haha and if dummys are about to get launched!Click to expand...

Which one do you have?
I want one that will last a while, I swear Ava is already growing out of ours already!


----------



## leoniebabey

i have an obay zezu, it goes from pram then can rear face or front face.
He was in the pram bit till he was like 5 months cause it was alot bigger than the carrycot pram i had previous but i didnt get much use out of the pram bit :( ill keep it for if and when i have another lol 
i like it cause its not one where you have to lift the pram bit off you just clip it up to make the seat and then it can recline up to sit position


----------



## xSophieBx

I never make much money on ebay lol, I do only start them off at 99p though! 

I have the babystyle oyster which is parent facing and I LOVE it.. + u can pick a pretty colour for it.. U might b able 2 pick up a cheap 2nd hand one and buy a colour pack for it or something then it'll b like new! 

xx


----------



## rainbows_x

xSophieBx said:


> I never make much money on ebay lol, I do only start them off at 99p though!
> 
> I have the babystyle oyster which is parent facing and I LOVE it.. + u can pick a pretty colour for it.. U might b able 2 pick up a cheap 2nd hand one and buy a colour pack for it or something then it'll b like new!
> 
> xx

I've heard it's really good too!
How long will LO be able to stay parent facing in it for? xx


----------



## xSophieBx

rainbows_x said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> I never make much money on ebay lol, I do only start them off at 99p though!
> 
> I have the babystyle oyster which is parent facing and I LOVE it.. + u can pick a pretty colour for it.. U might b able 2 pick up a cheap 2nd hand one and buy a colour pack for it or something then it'll b like new!
> 
> xx
> 
> I've heard it's really good too!
> How long will LO be able to stay parent facing in it for? xxClick to expand...

Until u want them too I would of thought... I plan on lily facing me until shes about a year or so and then she might wanna c wots going on & look at where shes going.. But then again I like the idea of her facing me cos then I can talk 2 her and teach her stuff whilst we're out! x


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks hun!
I've tried looking on Ebay but will have to wait until I have a little more money in my bank, I love them though, just what I was looking for!


----------



## xSophieBx

Have u tried preloved? I noticed they have some good bargains on there 4 pushchairs, when I was looking ages ago b4 I got my oyster. xx


----------



## MissMamma

hello all :wave:
hope everyone had lovely christmasses, we did. Raphaëlle was well and truly spoilt with attention _and_ presents! She's going to feel so lonely now we're back home and there's only mummy and daddy to fuss over her.

what's everyone up to?..xx


----------



## _laura

MissMammaToBe said:


> hello all :wave:
> hope everyone had lovely christmasses, we did. Raphaëlle was well and truly spoilt with attention _and_ presents! She's going to feel so lonely now we're back home and there's only mummy and daddy to fuss over her.
> 
> what's everyone up to?..xx

heyyy! max got spoilt rotten aswell
have to put all of the clothes he cant wear yet (2 bin bags of clothes up to 1 year!) at my mums cause theres no room :haha:
and the amount of cuddles he got he doesnt want to be put down now!

im sat here listening to scott playing fifa 11 (present from max to him!) whilst cuddling little man whos been giving me smiles all day (he's just learnt!)


----------



## MissMamma

Raphaëlle learnt to smile on christmas day! It was so perfect :D She still doesnt do it to often but now i know she can i'm happy :happydance:

I am so glad my MIL left OHs christmas present at her home in orkney [it was an xbox game] so i dont have to sit here listening to it :)

My house is bloody freezing. four days without anyone living in it and the heating being off! My toes are about to drop off.


----------



## _laura

MissMammaToBe said:


> Raphaëlle learnt to smile on christmas day! It was so perfect :D She still doesnt do it to often but now i know she can i'm happy :happydance:
> 
> I am so glad my MIL left OHs christmas present at her home in orkney [it was an xbox game] so i dont have to sit here listening to it :)
> 
> My house is bloody freezing. four days without anyone living in it and the heating being off! My toes are about to drop off.

yeah we were like that with the heating. but blasted it for an hour and its been toasty ever since!
well i thought id let him play because hes been at work all day
and were waiting for the batteries to recharge so we can play mario kart :happydance:
yup an xbox and a wii in my house :haha: i'll have max doing just dance in no time haha!

awww bless her! bet that was the best xmas present ever!


----------



## MissMamma

the only reason i have conceded to having an xbox is because i played kinect at my cousins and its amazing!


----------



## annawrigley

Ive got the oyster as well, I think you can keep them parent-facing until they grow out of it :shrug: Donna if you do get one I have a purpley-pink colour pack for sale, never used just decided its too girly :haha: xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> Ive got the oyster as well, I think you can keep them parent-facing until they grow out of it :shrug: Donna if you do get one I have a purpley-pink colour pack for sale, never used just decided its too girly :haha: xxx

Oooh I'd love that! I'm sure OH would be thrilled too :lol:I think it's so cool you can get colour packs for them!

I think I will definitely get an oyster, so many people have recommended them, just got to find a cheap one now!


----------



## annawrigley

Let me know if you get one :D They're pretty good! Hope you find a cheap one, I couldnt :( xx


----------



## Sarah10

Ooh i have the oyster too, its really good! i have the red pack though, i really want a blue one! x


----------

